# My largest tip



## Fresnouber (Jun 21, 2016)

Driving in the Bay Area i got a ping around 9 pm from a Jacklyn at a bar. It's a Lyft line. 

Jacklyn comes out and says hang on. She hugs an older man that appears to be very drunk. It appears that Jacklyn is the bartender and wants to make sure he doesn't drive. She says thank you and we are off with the old man. He was drunk but not the almost gonna throw up variety which obviously gives me anxiety driving. We get to talking and he is so glad for Lyft as he is in no shape to drive. 

Since it's a Lyft line we pick up another rider. Then i proceed to drop him off. When we get to his place he thanks me and hands me a stack of bills. I say thank you very much and put the bills in my pocket. It's dark so I don't take the time to look. I assume it's 5 or 6 singles. 

After I drop off the other passenger I check to see that's it's actually $66. 

Now I'm not sure how much he wanted to tip and maybe he made a mistake. However it turns out to me largest tip to date after 2500 rides.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fresnouber said:


> After I drop off the other passenger I check to see that's it's actually $66.
> 
> Now I'm not sure how much he wanted to tip and maybe he made a mistake. However it turns out to me largest tip to date after 2500 rides.


Once he gives you the cash, leaves your car, and you drive away it's a little too late change their mind. Sometimes on a super rare ocassion someone will just drop an absolutly obscene tip on you, the reasons can be endless. I've gotten $100 cash just for helping someone carry their drunken spouse to the door and gotten them inside.

You need to just assume that they gave you the correct tip at all times, if they are too drunk and they gave a $66 tip because they were oblivious to how much they were tipping you... well lucky you...

That's our reward for dealing with people who are excessively drunk.

Now if a blind man hands you cash then you count it and confirm how much they are giving you... other than that just pocket it and assume it's correct.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

My biggest tip is 20, but it was only a 1 to 2 mile drive, so it was nice.


----------



## Vikiing0 (Jan 2, 2017)

Same here I had a ride of 1 mile from one casino to the next one (live on Vegas ) and got a $100 I was like hey I think you made a mistake this is a hundred bill and she was like hahaha you have great customer service you deserve it. After that I close the app and went home made my day lol


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Biggest tip to date was $400.00 on a $25 dollar fare the pax was drunk and handed me alot of bills saying "thanks for getting me home safe"..........looked later was twenty 20's and five ones


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

1000 trips in and my biggest tip was $110 for a 45 min drive - drunk just handing me $$. NYE I made $20 on a less than $10 fare.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$50 is my biggest, single fare tip so far.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

$100 right before Christmas on a relatively short ride. Guy splits time between AZ and St. Louis. He was in town to celebrate Xmas with his 92 y/o mother. Super nice guy, and I would have 5 starred him even if he had not tipped.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Last night after an RHCP concert in Memphis, I had a fare that netted me 39 dollars. The guy tipped me 145.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I got $2 multiple times, but usually $1, if anything. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

My favorite tip was the guy who didn't seem to want to part with his $2 bill. He said "I don't know if you collect these or not but all I have is this $2 bill...". It's in my coin stash.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Another large tip last night. $95 to sit parked at a strip club for 90 mins.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

My largest tip with Uber was a $20 tip, along with a $6 fare. The guy was really cool.... mentioned that he had 550 employees... a 2014 Lamborghini... and stressed not to get married, that alimony was a *****

Best tip for pizza delivery was $150..... granted, I stuffed my hatchback full 3 times, and the order was $1100.....


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Last weekend I drove in Asheville, NC. Had worked Saturday from about 12 noon through the bar scene. Took a nap at the airport que and then got a few pings in the around 7am as I started out again on Sunday AM. 

First fare was a musician I had taken before. Nice guy. On the way I had a ride request in route for Uber XL. Dropped the musician off and headed to the new address, which was a very nice hotel I'd been to before. 

Got there and started the trip. Destination Charlotte Douglas Airport. Around 2.5 hrs away. Picked up the pax an English gentlemen and his wife. He said he would tip me well for the trip. I was sure what "well" ment but I was good with that. 

I made $254 on the fare. It was in surge + XL. He tipped a $100. Nice people. That's my best so far.


----------

